# Tarantula



## 6MTcoupe

Just got a cobalt blue, named it "malice" this is one mean S.O.B!!!

Here's a few pics, let me know what you'll think.

View attachment 99110

View attachment 99111

View attachment 99112


----------



## RedBelly Dom

That things nasty, it's huge.


----------



## moeplz

Wow that thing is cool. Can you feed it mice and sh*t?


----------



## Guest

I would be terrified to open the lid.


----------



## 6MTcoupe

RedBelly Dom said:


> Wow that thing is cool. Can you feed it mice and sh*t?


thanks, so far it's been just like you see...he's getting used to his new home I guess...and yes, you can feed it mie and small lizards...right now, all I have is crickets and that stupid noise is driving me nuts, I wish the damn thing would eat them already.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Hate spiders but for some reason I think these ones look cool. Must be the damn blue :laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito

looks cool
how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Red Eyes

Cool Tarantula







I was at this reptile place and they were talking about this guy who kept the moults from his spiders and had them pinned up like a record of their growth.


----------



## 6MTcoupe

henry 79 said:


> looks cool
> how much did you pay for it?


She was a great deal, they are normally about 100 - 150 the guy at the store told me they got about 30 of them in big shipment and they sold out in three days...(turns out mine is one of the smallest) either way, I paid 50 for the spider, 10 for the tank and 20 for the little heater that glues to the bottom of the tank. Good deal I think.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> I would be terrified to open the lid.


again, we agree Danny.

I hate spiders, and that is a HUGE one.. the thing makes my skin crawl

it is a very nice specimen though.. but i like just looking at pictures lol


----------



## 6MTcoupe

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I would be terrified to open the lid.


again, we agree Danny.

I hate spiders, and that is a HUGE one.. the thing makes my skin crawl

it is a very nice specimen though.. but i like just looking at pictures lol
[/quote]

my skin has been crawling all night so far....I am not sure if this is going to work...man, do I love my piranhas...


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Just wait, you'll be sleeping and in the morning when you wake up the lid will be slightly ajar.... J/K The blue is mesmorizing! Very cool


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

6MTcoupe said:


> I would be terrified to open the lid.


again, we agree Danny.

I hate spiders, and that is a HUGE one.. the thing makes my skin crawl

it is a very nice specimen though.. but i like just looking at pictures lol
[/quote]

my skin has been crawling all night so far....I am not sure if this is going to work...man, do I love my piranhas...
[/quote]








I hope you dont wake up with this guy pulsating on your face!!





















!!!!
I would scream like a little girl for a hour!
are those weights heavy? lol!!


----------



## 6MTcoupe

I think I would screem like a little girl as well. Here's a jewel for the books....

In the pic, you can see that the spider is hanging on the wall and attched to the lid, I had to attach a second lid earlier, I was too scared she would fit through the holes...anyways, the spider guru told me to "coax her down with a straw or something".

I was to chicken to do it, my girlfriend had to and I stood there watching her push this HUGE spider down with a chopstick no less (have no straws at home) with a broom in my hand about 10 feet away.

Heh heh....so I agree, if I wake up and that thing is loose, I think I would sell the house and move to a hotel. ewwwww!!!

Here's a new pic of just how paranoid I am: notice the hammer, the shelf and the 5 lead candle holders, and I'm still not convinced of my saftey.

View attachment 99148

View attachment 99149


----------



## Mettle

Even with all that weight... I would NOT trust a make-shift lid like that. No way. No how. Spiders are not my thing... I held a tarantula once. That was kind of cool. But it was very briefly and only for a few seconds.

I'd maybe take a look at Pet Smart. They have reptile tanks with sliding/locking lids. I'd get one of those... Or a can of RAID and end the madness.

Is this thing in your room? I could NEVER do that...


----------



## 6MTcoupe

"a can of RAID and end the madness" That made me laugh out load, and I mean for real!!!!!!

The lid is a 2 phase lid, and only becuase the stores were closed and I could not go get one, rest assured, that tomorrow morning I will be the guy who lines up early to get in.

I am pretty secure with the lid. The first one is perfectly cut and fits nicely in the ledge of the tank, the second is just to close the holes smaller.

The extra weight is becuase I am a HUGE chicken sh*t.

Not in my room that would be the most fuc*ed up thing in the world. It's 1:22 and I can not even sleep cause that damn thing is downstrairs....


----------



## Blacksheep

No way...and I seriously mean no way...did I say no way yet?

I don't mind alot of things, and there is not much that scares me, but if I scream like a little girl with a wolf spider, I would pass out in a puddle of urine if that thing was on me.

One creature I don't know what God was thinking when He made it...









I read about a spider once in Australia or something that nests in the ground...and it can feel you walking to it! It will open up a trap door and bite you!

No way...and I seriously mean no way...did I say no way yet?


----------



## psychofish

Wow that tarantula is smooth man.









I like the blue.


----------



## piranhasrule

Thats a seriously nice looking spider, makes me want one myself. I like spiders like that, its just the little ones with long thin legs that freak me out, you can tell there evil just by looking at them! Atleast with the big ones you can see them coming lol
But seriously, thats a beautiful spider. How are you going to clean it out if your scared to go anywhere near it? And why did you even buy it if it freaks you out so much?








I had to laugh when i red the part about you standing 10 foot away with a broom while your *girlfriend* (the ones who are supposed to be scared of these things) poked it with a chopstick. Dude thats your job!


----------



## JorgeRemigio

She's soooooooo nice!!


----------



## Guest

This is why I cant keep spiders:

This is what happens when a brown recluse spider bites you:























































Brown Recluse Spider Distribution...during the winter! In the summer, it covers much more...









Im happy I live in Canada...I HATE ALL spiders equally!

Hope everyone enjoyed that :rasp:


----------



## oscared15

scary thing I hate spiders

holy crap danny boy grusome pics, I here those things can live under clothing in dirty bedrooms


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

LOL
This thread is quite amusing..lol excellent spider, although I must admit I may raid that big fella..lol
The thing about the lid is that insects are really amazing creatures, and they can do things you never know how they did it..yaknow?
Like the huge bug that squeezed in your place when your window is cracked only the thickness of a piece of paper..lol
I would have him under lock and key, and wear a full beekeeper outfit every time he needed to be fed..!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL
> This thread is quite amusing..lol excellent spider, although I must admit I may raid that big fella..lol
> The thing about the lid is that insects are really amazing creatures, and they can do things you never know how they did it..yaknow?
> Like the huge bug that squeezed in your place when your window is cracked only the thickness of a piece of paper..lol
> I would have him under lock and key, and wear a full beekeeper outfit every time he needed to be fed..!!!!!!!!












That boy aint going to sleep a wink tonight!


----------



## Omnius

Nice catch! You are very paranoid a bite from that one would hurt alot but not be fatal. I got bit by an adult P. regalis THAT was pure hell for three weeks with recurring symptoms for a year after and this was a "mild" bite. You have an adult female BTW males are a dull brown with little blue. Do bear in mind that when a tarantula is not eating it maybe preparing to molt and therefore all food items must be removed from the cage. Also they molt on their backs so if you see your pet upside down one day she is molting not dead. Also they need a humid encloseure with good ventalation. I would get a differnt cover though one that is made to fit the tank not a custom one. Those critter cages work great and the spiders cannot push the lids off.(as long as they are snapped on)

I currently have five tarantulas

1 Chile rose

1 Chaco goldknee

1 Texas brown

1 Brazillian white knee

1 King baboon (if ya get bit by this guy your in the hospital for a few days)


----------



## 6MTcoupe

ok,

so here's the update. I DID NOT sleep a wink last night, not because I am scared of a bite, but more so I am scared that "malice" will get loose and end up on my forhead while I sleep...ewwww!

but alas, I took the afternoon off, and went hunting for a cover, I found one and installed it the SECOND I got home. I feel much safer now. It is specific for the tank and moreso specific for reptiles etc. She seems to like it. 3 minutes after I installed it, she was hanging out on it, "checking out her new digs"

I have an under glass heater "exo Terra, heat wave terrarium Substrate heater" size small. I have about 4-5 inches of potting soil with no fertalizers etc. Just potting soil. I also have a nice water dish about 1/4" high with no holes on the bottom...humidity level is a constant 80 - 85%. I have 2 crickets in there and she has yet to eat. (can you tell I've been reading?) I had a few spare hours last night while my woman slept, so I sat at the computer and read, and read, and read and read....I was a train wreck at this mornings management meeting....heh heh

anyhoo, I forgot my cam at work, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow or late tonight for updated pics of the new cover.

easy!


----------



## Omnius

www.goldenphoenixexotica.com

The owner can answer all your questions on Colbalts. Relax it is not going to be on your forhead if she got out. Most likely she will run as far away from you as possible. I had a male get out once and I found him in the kitchen. Thank god he was male as females will hide but adult males wander looking for mates... You also seem to have a more "curious" tarantula most colbalts do not come out and inspect new happenings. Just like my Texas brown, she ALWAYS wants to know what I am doing in her cage and she will often come up to my hand to touch me. Its really funny but not something I would let a colbalt due, they are just too high strung.


----------



## werdna

im callin BS on the brown recluse spider

or is that true?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

PastorJeff said:


> im callin BS on the brown recluse spider
> 
> or is that true?


it is true.. bad news!!


----------



## Omnius

Brown recluse spiders give me the creeps but I happyily sleep next to my five tarantulas. It used to be 150 before the babies had a die off when I was away.


----------



## Guest

If I had a spider like that in my house, I would invest in a medium to strong flame thrower.


----------



## Omnius

you sissy. I had Goliath birdeaters for a time. They get to the size of a large dinner plate 10 to 12 inch leg span with a four inch body. YEAH! They are needy though as is the case with me they ALWAYS die when I am gone *sigh*


----------



## RedBelly Dom

Omnius said:


> you sissy. I had Goliath birdeaters for a time. They get to the size of a large dinner plate 10 to 12 inch leg span with a four inch body. YEAH! They are needy though as is the case with me they ALWAYS die when I am gone *sigh*


 did u ever see it eat a bird?


----------



## Omnius

Them eating birds is a myth mostly. Although I have seen them eat large snakes and mice. I suppose they could pic off any sick bird that falls to close to their nest but they wont activly hunt them.


----------



## Guest

But they will be actively hunted by birds









I love birds









And spider-resistant flame throwers


----------



## Omnius

They indeed are activly hunted by birds infact GBs are good eating from what I have heard. I have not tried on though partly dsue to the increasingly tenious status in the wild. If any flame throwers are spotted I will hunt you down...

I love birds too.


----------



## Blacksheep

DannyBoy17 said:


> And spider-resistant flame throwers












That was so funny! I almost choked on my funyon!


----------



## Guest

PastorJeff said:


> And spider-resistant flame throwers












That was so funny! I almost choked on my funyon!
[/quote]

Jeff, I made one for you.


----------



## Blacksheep

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jeff, I made one for you.


I cannot believe you went to all that trouble...that is ha-larry-us!

All I can see is some big blue spider coming after you with you clicking the lighter 100 miles an hour trying to get it to light!


----------



## Omnius

And then only to have Omnius come and smack ya really hard














.... you guys do know that these spiders are fairly expensive?


----------



## 6MTcoupe

DannyBoy17 said:


> And spider-resistant flame throwers












That was so funny! I almost choked on my funyon!
[/quote]

Jeff, I made one for you. 








[/quote]

you sir are a class act! I called my girlfriend down just to see how funny that was! wow, that one takes the cake. I had a great laugh


----------



## Guest

6MTcoupe said:


> And spider-resistant flame throwers












That was so funny! I almost choked on my funyon!
[/quote]

Jeff, I made one for you. 








[/quote]

you sir are a class act! I called my girlfriend down just to see how funny that was! wow, that one takes the cake. I had a great laugh
[/quote]

You want one


----------



## king red belly

I guess there pritty cool as long as they stay in the tank, if that sh*t got out n anywhere near me i would fu*k it up.


----------



## black_piranha

u bought this thing and itz ur first spider? can u handle it? or are u keepin it for looks? if i had to get one, id get one that i could actually pet.

o and dannyboy, is that u? who got bit and tha leg?

that thng is freakin me out right now


----------



## Guest

Nope, not me


----------



## Omnius

Colbalts are a look but no touch spider...


----------



## jan

I really don't like spiders, especially the big ones (here goes my macho image :laugh: ) I was finally prepared to look at the pics of a big spider, but not for those bite pictures. So thanks to Dannyboy :laugh:

I have to admit that the spiders looks great, but the only question I have is why do you buy a spider if you are so affraid of it?


----------



## Omnius

^ some spider "challenged" buy one to try and overcome their fear....


----------



## black_piranha

so, what tarantula should i get for a first one? one i can handle? not aggressive and won't bite.

how bout those rose haired?


----------



## Oscar5001

DannyBoy17 said:


> I would be terrified to open the lid.


x2







Beautiful spider though.


----------



## Omnius

black_piranha said:


> so, what tarantula should i get for a first one? one i can handle? not aggressive and won't bite.
> 
> how bout those rose haired?


Chile rose hair are nice pets, also mexican redknee, mexican blonds, and chaco goldknees.


----------

